# Oris Aquis: Oris 733, base SW 200-1



## golf299 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey all - 

I have the Oris Aquis Oris 733, base SW 200-1 and it was keeping great time (+/- 4 sec/day) and then suddenly I noticed that it was slowing down. Now it is -10 or more seconds per day. I checked to make sure it wasn't magnetized. The warranty expires in April 2018. Is it worth trying to have it regulated by them or does it need to deviate more?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I’d be happy with -10 seconds a day honestly but I would keep track and if it continues to lose time then send it in before warranty expires


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that -10 SPD is outside the accepted variances for the Oris so wind the warranty up & use it.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I have an Artix with same movement and it started to slow down, but I noticed it was toward the end of the PR. It may be that for whatever reason you have been less active lately. Some people say that one's normal movement is enough to keep an auto wound, but "normal" varies even with same person from day to day. I give it 25 turns from a dead stop and another 10 turns or so every morning after it has been idle overnight even if it is still running and I'm going to wear it. It's pretty much spot on when I do. These movements operate most accurately at moderately high levels of PR. Just something to consider before you send it in for service.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Track it several times a day with one of several watch applications and try to determine when it is losing or gainig time. It may be that it is only losing significant time overnight, and maybe you can try different resting positions?


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

Oris said to me last summer that -15 spd is NOT ok and I should sent them my Aquis. It took a week to repair it (there was an issue with balance wheel). After that my Oris had an excellent accuracy till the day I've sold it.


----------



## HunterDave (Jul 12, 2016)

I have one in for warranty repair right now with a similar problem. May as well use it while you've got it. That is what warranty is for, after all.


----------

